# Rubberback's Finest



## Meadowlark (Jul 19, 2008)

For years on my place, the bob white quail have declined in numbers to where they became virtually non-existent. 

This year has been a banner year for vegetation growth so it seemed like a good time to try to possibly re-establish the quail population. In anticipation of finding some birds to release, I've allowed nice big area to really grow and fenced out all cows. It has brush, trees, extreme vegetation growth, and water. 

Our esteemed Rubberback, of 2cool gardening fame, just happens to raise quail and he agreed to provide a few to me in a first attempt to get some to go native. 

He has an outstanding facility with a flight pen(pictured) and the birds are in terrific shape. 

They made the two hour trip to Meadowlark Ranch in perfect shape and as soon as they saw a crack in the box top that contained them, they bolted into flight. They got out so fast I could barely get pictures. I kept three back to put in my chicken pen in hopes that their calls would help keep the main flock close by...and they did immediately start calling to their released friends.

I don't know if this will work or not...but one thing for certain, Rubberback has some very healthy quail in prime condition. If these birds can't make it, at least some of them, I'll be surprised. 

Thanks to Rubberback for a terrific time at his place and for some great birds. I'll be back next year!!


----------



## Rubberback (Sep 9, 2008)

Hope it works ML. Great meeting you but you didn't mention the lope. LOL And thanks for the onions.


----------



## Ready.Fire.Aim (Sep 22, 2009)

Please keep us posted. I used to have quail on my place but they died out.


----------



## topwaterczech (Jun 20, 2014)

I hope they do well. I always call some up in the mornings around here. We usually have a few before the maize is cut.


----------



## Meadowlark (Jul 19, 2008)

RB,

I walked out by the chicken pen and guess what....one of those dang birds came up the 100 yards or so from where I released them to try to get back in the pen. I opened one of the gates and that danged bird just walked right back in the pen.

Beats all I've ever seen.

Rubberback and his amazing trained quail.

p.s. I planted those seeds from that delicious melon...hope they will germinate, and you have to remember the name of that one. Its a keeper.


----------



## Rubberback (Sep 9, 2008)

Meadowlark said:


> RB,
> 
> I walked out by the chicken pen and guess what....one of those dang birds came up the 100 yards or so from where I released them to try to get back in the pen. I opened one of the gates and that danged bird just walked right back in the pen.
> 
> ...


ML I was hoping you knew the name. Just set that feeder up & the birds will stay around I hope. There like any animal there just looking for a handout. They love veggies so give them some. Cukes melons maters etc. Just cut them up & they will hang out. I feed my birds veggies everyday it helps with the feed bill. Plus, its good for them.


----------



## peckerwood (Jun 9, 2012)

From all the reasons I read about the low quail numbers like clean farming,lost habitat and fireants,after setting many hours in deer blinds,I feel like feral housecats is the main cause of low no.'s.I'd drive a long ways just to have a cup of coffee at daylight listening to quail whistling.


----------



## peckerwood (Jun 9, 2012)

Since we're talking quail,do any of you cats know where you can buy dressed quail?I sent an email to Manchester farms 2 weeks ago,and never got an answere back.I live North of Fort Worth,and we have all the big chain stores except HEB and Brookshires,but both are in do-able distances.


----------



## Rubberback (Sep 9, 2008)

peckerwood said:


> Since we're talking quail,do any of you cats know where you can buy dressed quail?I sent an email to Manchester farms 2 weeks ago,and never got an answere back.I live North of Fort Worth,and we have all the big chain stores except HEB and Brookshires,but both are in do-able distances.


I sell them dressed if your ever around college station.


----------



## Meadowlark (Jul 19, 2008)

Have to tell a story...which RB and others who love birds should appreciate.

My quail transplants have been regularly calling...nothing unusual there....but the resident mockingbirds have picked up their tunes nearly to perfection. I also transplanted some guineas recently and danged if those mockers aren't performing the guinea call perfectly also. 

Talented bird...sometimes a pest in the garden, but what a marvelous talent they have.


----------



## fishingtwo (Feb 23, 2009)

Dang I am going to have to go buy some quail now..yumm

Sounds like they are doing ok Meadowlark, hope they go good. Do you raise them as well?

Rubberback, what would be an estimated cost to raise some quail?


----------

